# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Valcárcel dice que Cañete "ha iniciado" las negociaciones para relanzar el trasvase del Ebro

## sergi1907

El presidente de Murcia asegura que tiene "fe ciega" en que el actual Ejecutivo relance el trasvase del Ebro y con su plan hidrológico ponga "una solución donde antes había un problema".

El presidente de Murcia, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, mostró en la localidad francesa de Marsella su "fe ciega" en que el actual Ejecutivo relance el trasvase del Ebro y con su plan hidrológico ponga "una solución donde antes había un problema". 

 En una comparecencia con la prensa española durante su participación en la VI edición del Foro Mundial del Agua, Valcárcel aseguró que su plazo temporal deseable para tener cerradas las negociaciones "sería ayer", pero reconoció que el Ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ya las ha iniciado. 

 Valcárcel, que acudió a ese encuentro en Francia para promocionar el plan regional de saneamiento y depuración de las aguas de la cuenca del Segura, añadió su "convicción firme" de que ese trasvase tiene que llevarse a cabo y "resolver los problemas de la deficiencia de agua y su probablemente injusta distribución". 

 El presidente murciano destacó que no se debe cargar el acento solo en ese punto, sino apostar también por "otras combinaciones", como movimientos de agua "mínimos" dentro de una misma región o la venta de los derechos adquiridos de agua en lugares donde se necesite. 

 Valcárcel, que participará en una ponencia sobre la gobernanza del agua, se mostró contrario al recurso a la desalinización para la agricultura por su elevado costo y efectos medioambientales, pero no la descartó como contribución al desarrollo al sector industrial o turístico. 

"Para la agricultura es un complemento, no la solución", alegó el presidente, quien explicó que no permitiría precios agrícolas competitivos en comparación con los procedentes de los países del Magreb, porque si se recurre a ellos se estaría "certificando la muerte del campo español". 

 Confió en que "de manera solidaria" se pueda hacer "de una cuenca deficitaria una de normalidad", e instó a "tener la altura de miras para no refugiarnos en la crisis como argumento para no hacer cosas, porque son inversiones que no se quedan en la nada, (sino que) mueven la maquinaria de la economía".

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/nacio...80186_305.html

----------


## ben-amar

"Que relance dice"

Pero si el trasvase no ha parado  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> "Que relance dice"
> 
> Pero si el trasvase no ha parado


Se refiere al del Ebro, que aún no se ha hecho (y menos mal).

Al Sr. Valcárcel habría que decirle cuánto cuesta realmente poner el agua del Tajo en Murcia, cuánto costaría poner la del Ebro, y cuánto cuesta la de las desaladoras, y que haga cuentas. Eso sí, sin subvenciones.

Si se llega a aprobar siquiera el proyecto de trasvase, estoy pensando firmemente en declararme objetor de conciencia en impuestos. De mi dinero no saldrá ni un céntimo para esa obra.


Ahora que vengan los murcianos y compañía a ponerme verde. Sabré defenderme.

----------


## sergi1907

Sería el colmo que no haya dinero para sanidad, entre otras cosas, y si para un proyecto faraónico como este.

----------


## ben-amar

> Se refiere al del Ebro, que aún no se ha hecho (y menos mal).


Tengo tan metido el del Tajo que hasta despues de leer, seguia pensando que hablaba del mismo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada vez que veo una noticia de esta índole, me da hasta urticaria de las barbaridades que puede uno leer...




> Valcárcel, que acudió a ese encuentro en Francia para promocionar el plan regional de saneamiento y depuración de las aguas de la cuenca del Segura


Mejor sería "Plan Regional de Saneamiento y Depuración de Aguas de la Cuenca del Tajo"... ¿no? 

Porque que yo sepa, en la cuenca del Segura hay más agua del Tajo que del propio Segura, y a la vista está que ya no paran de trasvasar ni en invierno.




> Valcárcel, que participará en una ponencia sobre la gobernanza del agua, se mostró contrario al recurso a la desalinización para la agricultura por su elevado costo y efectos medioambientales, pero no la descartó como contribución al desarrollo al sector industrial o turístico.


Jajaja. Osea que ahora, las desaladoras se utilizarán para el sector turístico? Ahora el agua dulce para regar (campos de golf _of course_) y el agua de las desaladoras para que beban los turistas... sí señor, como debe ser, jajaja.

Y con respecto al coste de la desalinización frente al trasvase, creo que Luján ya lo ha dejado claro. El coste del agua desalada, no tiene ni punto de comparación con enviar el agua desde el Tajo o desde el Ebro. Sólo con el pedazo de bombeo que hay en Bolarque, la factura del ATS es terrorífica.




> "Para la agricultura es un complemento, no la solución", alegó el presidente, quien explicó que no permitiría precios agrícolas competitivos en comparación con los procedentes de los países del Magreb, porque si se recurre a ellos se estaría "certificando la muerte del campo español".


La muerte del campo español está certificada de todas formas con la nueva norma de la UE..., qué buenos políticos tenemos, como siempre, defendiendo a España  :Mad: 




> Confió en que "de manera solidaria" se pueda hacer "de una cuenca deficitaria una de normalidad", e instó a "tener la altura de miras para no refugiarnos en la crisis como argumento para no hacer cosas, porque son inversiones que no se quedan en la nada, (sino que) mueven la maquinaria de la economía".


Una ligera corrección... la frase debería quedar así:

Confió en que "de manera forzosa" se pueda hacer "de una cuenca deficitaria una de normalidad alterando y destrozando si es preciso el resto de cuencas peninsulares y allende de los mares, si hace falta, Nilo y Amazonas incluido".

----------

